# Should I sell my Brazen orange GTO for a c5? --- Pics of my GTO



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont know whether I should keep my GTO or sell it to buy a c5 corvette. I'm just getting the base model, not the z06. I know this a gto forum and there is bias, but can you persuade me to buy the c5? what are the great things that corvettes have that the GTO doesnt offer?

this is my goat


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

The C5 is a generation newer than the GTO...they will be similar speed wise...the C5 has less horsepower but is lighter weight...the GTO has more HP but is heavier...the C5 will handle much better and should get much better fuel economy...the seats are much better in the GTO...the interior of the Corvette will feel cheaper than the GTO...the computer system for traction control, active handling (depending on year of your C5) competition mode, etc. is much more advanced than the traction control of the GTO...there were exponentially more C5s made than the GTO so you will see more C5s but there will be more parts available for repair or customization...both are very nice vehicles...good luck with your choice.

Bill


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Since I have a brazen I would say no. The corvette is nice, but if you are not into track days and just enjoy driving your car, stick with the goat and know that you own a rare car with plenty of power.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep it until you can buy the z06 or your significant other allows it :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

silversport said:


> The C5 is a generation newer than the GTO...


How can that be? The C5 was built from 1997-2004. Are you confusing it with the C6?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Four seats. (The C5 and 2004 GTO have the LS1 and the base C6 and 2005 & 2006 GTO have the LS2. According to performance ratings, the stock C5 and stock '05/'06 GTO have the same pickup performance since the C5 is lighter.) I have a friend with a pristine '01 C5 and I think the my '05 is the better car.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had my 99 Vette since 06. I wanted to trade it for a GTO, just to be a Pontiac guy. For me, I'll take the Vette. The Vette is a light purpose built vehicle, go fast and handle well. Expensive to buy upfront, used ones are less and hold their value better than any vehicle. The GTO will be expensive 20 years down the road, but 10 years from now they will be cheap, and if they don't have the following will never be Yenko Camaro dollars, although rare. 
Yours is a sweet GTO, if you like it, keep it. If you only need 2 seats, then get the Vette. There both fun driving cars, your choice.. Where I live, there are a ton of Vettes, so lots of waving to other Vette guys. My 99 with 100k is still worth about $13K, I haven't seen many under $10k, but saw 04 GTOs under $10K.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

HP11 said:


> How can that be? The C5 was built from 1997-2004. Are you confusing it with the C6?


no confusion...the engineering of the two cars is different...the C5 Corvette is a generation newer than the GTO which is based on the Monaro...think Catera and you know when the engineering was started on our GTOs...

...when the C5 was engineered GM started with a clean sheet of paper...much of the engineering on the C5 was cutting edge not only for GM but even for the industry and our GTOs don't have it...hydroformed frame, active handling (on later C5s), brakes, LS motors, etc...sure we got the LS motor adapted for the GTO and better brakes in '05 but we have a pretty much useless anti lock system and much older everything else...

Bill


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fair enough, my 'Vette experience is with a C4....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

C5 < gto < c5z06 < c6 < c6z06


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

GTO hands down! Everybody has a Corvette.

I'm not bashing vettes by any means. I plan on buying one some day to build and beat on. I just wouldn't trade my GTO for one.


----------

